# Ms. Word keeps on Closing!!!!!



## DaTruMasta (Aug 28, 2002)

Hi all,

Does anyone know whats wrong with this:

Everytime I try to run an Ms. Word (Office XP) document, it opens up, and then suddenly just closes again, and creates a temp file of that document in the same directory.

This is on my brother's computer, I need to fix it ASAP.

Thanks guys.

Da Tru Masta


----------



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Have you tried reinstalling it over itself? Sounds like possibly a corrupt file in there somewhere.


----------



## DaTruMasta (Aug 28, 2002)

No I haven't tried re-installing it, But I just found out That all MS Office programs close right after they open. So its not with word. And I don't want to have to re-install Office again. I just thought you might have an idea on how to fix it without having to re-install the hole thing again.

Thanks


----------



## Doonz (Jun 13, 2002)

what AV are you running...Symantec pre-2K mess with MS office like you would belive...:upset: 

try pulling the AV reinstalling windows and reply


----------



## DaTruMasta (Aug 28, 2002)

Ya I should have tried that yesterday, but now its too late. i just decided to format my bro's computer, and reinstalling windows from scratch, That way, he can have a clean start again.  

Love it when a computer is fresh out of formatting, so smooth, no problems, and no headaches!


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

I format probably 4-6 times a year and fairly regular intervals... just to shake things up a bit and give me that fresh clean feeling..... Plus it forces you to go get the newest updates for everything that updates.com doesn't pick up.


----------



## DaTruMasta (Aug 28, 2002)

Ya thats a good thing to do, It keeps ur computer "stronger"
:angel:


----------

